# Upload MPG files to TiVo



## tonyaldr (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd like to see the ability to create folders and upload MPG movies and MP3 music to my TiVo Roamio from my PC so that the TiVo is my sole media player. This way I can get rid of the other mediaplayers that I have to keep swapping connections for. Right now even using TiVo Desktop the files do not properly transfer (and you can't place them in custom folders if they did). I'm not a big fan of the TiVo apps and would prefer if it could all be done "native." Thx!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tonyaldr said:


> I'd like to see the ability to create folders and upload MPG movies and MP3 music to my TiVo Roamio from my PC so that the TiVo is my sole media player. This way I can get rid of the other mediaplayers that I have to keep swapping connections for. Right now even using TiVo Desktop the files do not properly transfer (and you can't place them in custom folders if they did). I'm not a big fan of the TiVo apps and would prefer if it could all be done "native." Thx!!


You should probably look at Plex which would allow you to stream to the Roamio. You could also try pyTivo Desktop if you really want to upload them but you would have to use Metagenerator to create metadata and try and group at least the shows (not music).

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FWIW, you may want to submit your feature request through official channels, since this is just a user forum unaffiliated with TiVo.

See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Request-a-New-Feature


----------

